# Advice ASAP about lighting!



## Soniclg (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm starting to make a new cage for my hedgie, I'm finding out now about the lighting and how they need 12 to 14 hours of light! I feel so bad because I didn't know this and he's been in the dark for a long time. He's almost 2! Should I start doing a light schedule? Will this probably upset him with the change? Or effect him badly? :sad: I did so much research when I first got him as a baby.

Thank you!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

You can start a light schedule. It's more important to have it than to not. He'll just think it's summer


----------

